# New member from Tennessee



## luv2camp35 (Feb 6, 2008)

I currently live in the Sevierville, TN area.  For those of you that may not have ever heard of this it is one of the towns in the "Gateway to the Great Smoky Mountains".  If you have never been to the GSM...you are missing one of the most beautiful areas in the US.  

I have a wife and a spoiled Yorkie (she is asleep on my desk right now). We also have two grown sons, one in GA and one in WI.

Since it is just the two of us that I cook for I did not want or need anything large (would love to have the unit that XTexan is selling!!!!) so starting with a wimpy K.C. Smoker electric ($45 at WalMart).

I know...I know....in this crowd I feel like I am driving a Yugo to a Vette convention. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This does work well for our use.  I have smoked ribs, shoulder and my first fatty.  I have roasted two chickens and even used it to thaw a frozen bbq butt (tasted like it was just pulled from smoker).

I have already gotten some great ideas from this site and look forward to many more. Example....if someone told me a few months ago to smoke a fatty....I would have been looking over my shoulder for the cops!!!!


----------



## richtee (Feb 6, 2008)

Hahaha!  Thanks for the post, Luv. And many years ago, with a brand new driver's license... I drove thru the Smokys. OMG...scared sh..less and in awe simultaneously. It is truly beautiful.

Welcome to SMF!  Enjoy yer time here


----------



## mossymo (Feb 6, 2008)

luv2camp35
Welcome to SMF, glad you joined the site !!!


----------



## charles1056 (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, Luv2camp35.


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 6, 2008)

Why were you scared?????

Welcome aboard!  I'm sure you will quickly find out that most of us here don't have those really big rigs, but we still put out some great Que!!!


----------



## lcruzen (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey Luv2camp35,

Got kin down yonder in Columbia but he may move your way when he retires around Knoxville somewhere. Welcome to the SMF!

Lou


----------



## richtee (Feb 6, 2008)

Driving thru mountains with a learner's permit? And being from MI? Crap that's alot of steep grades, curves and drops!


----------



## luv2camp35 (Feb 6, 2008)

I strongly recommend that yer kinfolk do some research in the area before they purchase.  The traffic where I am is BRUTAL during the tourist season (which is now almost year round) and have been totally blown away with the homebuilding in the area.  

If you would like to discuss further, PM me (I might be able to figure that out) and I can give you more info.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome to SMF! It sounds like you're off to a good start with your smoking experience. The size of the smoker doesn't matter much, it's what you do with it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 For you and your wife, you're starting with one that is just the right size. If you've got questions, be sure and ask. Someone around here will have an answer for you.


----------



## j-rod (Feb 6, 2008)

Good to have you and good to have another volunteer.  I agree with the GSM being one of the most beautiful places on Gods earth.  My Dad always said we lived in the flowergarden of the world.


----------



## lcruzen (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanx for the info. He has quite a bit of kinfolk in that area and has been visiting quite a bit so he knows what he's getting into. I may darken his doorway sometime this Spring as I've never been to that side of Tenn.


----------



## kratzx4 (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. size or kind of smoker does not matter, Hey some folks smoke using 55 gal drums. If the "Q" taste good and you are happy with it and had a fun time doing it then all is right with the world. Besides you only need to please one person, you, Oh yeah I forgot keep the little lady happy first then you come last I mean next.


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!  My son's wife has family in Morristown....love going through the GSM when we lived in Chicago and going home to the Carolinas on vacation.  Beautiful area!!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, glad to have you with us. You're going to be breaking new ground with your K.C. smoker, good to see you adapting it to your style of smoking. Looking forward to your Q Views and smokin' stories.


----------



## kookie (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Great place here.............

Kookie


----------



## morkdach (Feb 7, 2008)

glad to have ya aboard


----------



## short one (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome to SMF and enjoy.  Would love to come that way on vacation sometime.


----------



## reddog (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome Camp,
Please share your stores on what you cook and smoke. I have learned alot being a member for a few weeks. I can cook but on this site you have the PRO'S to talk to.


----------



## jseiber (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, from Clinton TN.

You have come to the right place for sure, because there are a lot of good friendly folks here who are willing to answer questions and share their knowledge.

I too am new to the board and smoking. I got my smoker about two weeks before Christmas. By reading the posts and asking a few questions, I've been able to turn out some good food with ruining any of it.


----------



## mydnyte (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, really small world, I'm from Clinton as well.  Good to see you fellow Tennesseeans.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey John and Mydnyte, (and J-ROD)

I hope your weather the other day was as relatively calm as it was here. I have a co-working that lives in Scottsville, KY and he sent me some pics today that he took 1/2 mile from his house. It looks like a thousand bulldozers tore through there. The damage is unbelievable.

Anyway...glad to be here and have already learned a lot.

Thanks to everyone that has "blown smoke" my way.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!


----------



## cman95 (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be. Tenn. is a beautiful state. I was stationed in Clarksville (Ft Campbell) in another lifetime. I have rode my HD on Tail Of The Dragon and it was great. Have fun with the smoke.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Feb 18, 2008)

CMAN95,

I rode "The Tail" yesterday for the first time......that was an experience that I will not forget (or do again) anytime soon.  I have been driving for more years that I care to count in almost every state in the US.  That is by far the curviest road I have EVER driven.  Someone has counted and reported 318 curves in 11 miles.

And yes...there was someone that had wrecked.  Looked like they just drove right off the road.  

If you look at this road on a map it does not look all that bad.  And since it is a US highway they can not ban semi's from using it.  I can not imagine the total fear that a truck driver would have once he realized what a mistake he made by not heeding the warning signs.  And yes...they say about once a week some driver will take the "shortcut".

Anyway..just wanted to say HI to everyone this morning.  Now gotta go find something to smoke.


----------



## papadave (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Beautiful country you have up there. Would love to live there when I retire and get away from this hurricane country.


----------



## bertjo44 (Feb 18, 2008)

We go to Gatlinburg all the time. It is exactly half way to my parents in Huntsville, AL. If you are looking for a new smoker, mine actually came from the Bass Pro Shop in Seveirville. "Smokey Mountain Series", get it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . I have wanted to come down there for the the Bloomin BBQ & Blue Grass. Anway, I am a newbie so I look forward to you imparted wisdom. Welcome.


----------



## jseiber (Feb 18, 2008)

We have not had too bad of weather so far. The wind was kind of annoying yesterday, but no storms to speak of.


----------

